# is this safe?



## Illbethejudge (Sep 24, 2017)

is this safe for cories and red cherry shrimp?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

yes.


----------



## Illbethejudge (Sep 24, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> yes.


This one says 30-60 grit fine. Have you used this?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

i used PFS
Any grit is fine as far as i know. Id ask Burr on barrreport for Real good info on it as he has used it for years.


----------



## Illbethejudge (Sep 24, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> i used PFS
> Any grit is fine as far as i know. Id ask Burr on barrreport for Real good info on it as he has used it for years.


i have pool filter sand as well but i wanna try black substrate for a change.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I use the medium grit. Think it is 20/40?
Fine with Cory & shrimp.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm using that blasting grit in my tank. No problems at all. It is cheap and it looks good to me, but I do find it needs to be washed before use.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have used that brand with no problems.


----------



## Illbethejudge (Sep 24, 2017)

I am having a hard time finding 20/40 grit and that is the one every body has recommend for cories and plants. I am in miami and the big box stores don't carry that product.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

oh wow your lowes doesn't have it?


----------



## Illbethejudge (Sep 24, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> oh wow your lowes doesn't have it?


Nope. they don't carry it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If there is a Tractor Supply store near you, they usually have it.


----------



## Illbethejudge (Sep 24, 2017)

Michael said:


> If there is a Tractor Supply store near you, they usually have it.


not that i know off. my zip code is 33134 and there is nothing near me.


----------



## fischig (Nov 3, 2018)

I am a little hesitant about using blasting sand. I admit, though, it is fear of the unknown.

My thinking is that this sand was designed to be abrasive. You know, blast it at high speed to wear it down. The logical assumption is that it is small bits with sharp edges.

Pool filter sand and sand sold specifically for Aquariums seems like the safer/better choice. With no proof, though, I have to admit that this is conjecture at this point.

I have set up 10 and 20 gallon tanks with pool filter sand and have been happy with the sand. 

I am getting ready to set up a 5.5 gallon shrimp tank with MTS and Tahitian Moon Sand (TMS). I am also getting ready to set up a 90 gallon tank. I really want to go with black sand over MTS in the 90. But, the TMS is way out of budget. I guess I need to find out about the blasting sand.


----------



## fischig (Nov 3, 2018)

Oops, I cut but did not paste this paragraph back into my previous post...

I guess I need to buy a bag of blasting sand and put it under the microscope. It's a bit of wasted money if I don't go with the blasting sand. But, it will save lots of money if I go with it. If I do scope out the sand, I'll post an update. The microscope is basic. So, I will not have pics.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

fischig said:


> I am a little hesitant about using blasting sand. I admit, though, it is fear of the unknown.


Not really, tons of people i can think of right off the top of my head who use it


----------



## fischig (Nov 3, 2018)

I followed up on this. I bought some Black Diamond sand and put it under a microscope. 

I bought a 5 lb bag of CaribSea (Black) Tahitian Moon Sand for a small shrimp tank. I put this sand under the scope as well.

Unfortunately, I do not any way to attach a camera and, thus, have no images to share.

Visually, the only difference I observed was the size of the granules. Using eyeball-only estimation, the medium Black Diamond sand, 20/40, granules were about 50% larger than the CaribSea sand granules.

Using an overhead LED light, the granules looked transparent from some angles. Some granules reflected light and looked like glass chips with an orange hue. Though, most surfaces appeared black. 

The granules from both samples looked very sharp. Both products were equally sharp.

I noticed some brown bits of foreign matter in the Black Diamond sand. The bits were larger than the sand granules. If they do not come out while rinsing, I'll figure out how to remove them another way.

It seems strange to me that CaribSea claims their sand is from the ocean and Black Diamond reports that their product is coal slag when, visually, they appear to be nearly identical. Both manufacturers claim that their product is inert. Aquarists report success with both products.

It is $30 or more for 20 lbs of CaribSea sand and about $8 for 50 lbs of Black Diamond sand. I plan to save my money and go with the Black Diamond sand when I set up my 90 gallon tank. (It's on my rather long list of projects.)


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

It is quite possible that all of the black sands could be coal slag too.

To market it must be under .1% silica I believe and beryllium content is but a small trace amount.

No body is retrieving it from black sand beaches without getting into trouble.


----------



## shrimpgal (Feb 27, 2014)

I use it and love it


----------

